# The Elder Scrolls 5 Skyrim Schattentexturproblem



## Todesstahl (19. April 2016)

Guten Tag,
ich ärgere mich ein bisschen über die Schattentexturen.
Meine Screenshots:
ScreenShot2.bmp - directupload.net
ScreenShot3.bmp - directupload.net
Auf den Bildern von anderen Leuten sehe ich das irgendwie nicht, das die Schatten am Rand so aussehen.
Durch 2K Texture Mod, Realvision EnB wird das auch nicht verbessert.


Die SkyrimPrefs


Spoiler



[General]fBrightLightColorB=1.0000
fBrightLightColorG=1.0000
fBrightLightColorR=1.0000
iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0
[Imagespace]
bDoDepthOfField=1
iRadialBlurLevel=2
[Display]
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=3
fInteriorShadowDistance=2000.0000
fShadowDistance=8000.0000
fShadowBiasScale=0.1500
fInteriorShadowDistance=2500.0000
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=4096
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=4096
iShadowSplitCount=2
iMaxAnisotropy=16
fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=3600.0000
fGamma=1.0000
fDecalLOD2=1500.0000
fDecalLOD1=1000.0000
fSpecularLODStartFade=2000.0000
fShadowLODStartFade=500.0000
fLightLODStartFade=3500.0000
iTexMipMapMinimum=0
iTexMipMapSkip=0
iWaterMultiSamples=0
iMultiSample=8
iShadowMode=4
bTreesReceiveShadows=1
bDrawLandShadows=1
bFull Screen=1
iSize H=1080
iSize W=1920
fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=2048.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=2844.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=10000000.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=10000000.0000
iScreenShotIndex=4
bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
bMainZPrepass=0
iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=250
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=800
bFloatPointRenderTarget=0
sD3DDevice="AMD Radeon (TM) R9 380 Series"
bFXAAEnabled=0
iShadowMapResolution=4096
fShadowBiasScale=0.15
iShadowMaskQuarter=4
iAdapter=0
iPresentInterval=1
iShadowFilter=4
bShadowsOnGrass=1
bTransparencyMultisampling=0
bDeferredShadows=1
bDrawShadows=1
[Grass]
b30GrassVS=1
fGrassStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=0.0000
[MAIN]
bGamepadEnable=0
bCrosshairEnabled=1
fHUDOpacity=1.0000
bSaveOnPause=1
bSaveOnTravel=1
bSaveOnWait=1
bSaveOnRest=1
fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=150000.0000
[GamePlay]
bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
bShowQuestMarkers=1
iDifficulty=2
[Interface]
bDialogueSubtitles=0
bGeneralSubtitles=0
fMouseCursorSpeed=1.0000
bShowCompass=1
[Controls]
fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.0000
fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0280
bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
bInvertYValues=0
bGamePadRumble=0
bMouseAcceleration=1
bUseKinect=0
[Particles]
iMaxDesired=750
[SaveGame]
fAutosaveEveryXMins=15.0000
[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
fVal7=1.0000
uID7=0
fVal6=1.0000
uID6=0
fVal5=1.0000
uID5=0
fVal4=1.0000
uID4=0
fVal3=0.7000
uID3=94881
fVal2=0.5500
uID2=466532
fVal1=1.0000
uID1=554685
fVal0=1.0000
uID0=1007612
[Clouds]
fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
fCloudNearFadeDistance=9000.0000
[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=75000.0000
fBlockMaximumDistance=250000.0000
fBlockLevel1Distance=70000.0000
fBlockLevel0Distance=35000.0000
fSplitDistanceMult=1.5000
bShowLODInEditor=0
[NavMesh]
fObstacleAlpha=0.5000
fCoverSideHighAlpha=0.8000
fCoverSideLowAlpha=0.6500
fEdgeFullAlpha=1.0000
fEdgeHighAlpha=0.7500
fEdgeLowAlpha=0.5000
fTriangleFullAlpha=0.7000
fTriangleHighAlpha=0.3500
fTriangleLowAlpha=0.2000
fLedgeBoxHalfHeight=25.0000
fEdgeDistFromVert=10.0000
fEdgeThickness=10.0000
fPointSize=2.5000
[Trees]
bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=20
[Decals]
uMaxDecals=1000
bDecals=1
bSkinnedDecals=1
uMaxSkinDecals=100
uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=60
[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultItems=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultActors=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000
[Launcher]
bEnableFileSelection=1
bShowAllResolutions=1
uLastAspectRatio=3
[BlurShaderHDR]
bDoHighDynamicRange=1
[BlurShader]
bUseBlurShader=0
[Water]
iWaterReflectHeight=512
iWaterReflectWidth=512
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterDepth=1


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2016)

Was hast du denn für ne Hardware? Grafikkarte? Treiber aktuell?


----------



## Todesstahl (19. April 2016)

Intel Core i5 6500, 8GB DDR4, Saphire Radeon R9 380 Nitro, Treiber ist AMD Crimson 16.4.1


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2016)

Bei mir sieht das auch so aus - ich hab ne R9 290 und ein Skyrim komplett ohne Mods. Weiß aber nicht, ob es nun an AMD liegt, aber es soll wohl durch das "flimmern" der Schatten realistischer wirken, was auch der Fall ist, WENN man sich bewegt. Mich stört es nicht, aber vlt. spiel mal mit unterschiedlichen Schatten-Einstellungen und mit/ohne FXAA rum.


----------



## Konstantin1995 (19. April 2016)

Du kannst mal versuchen in der SkyrimPrefs.ini den Wert von *fShadowDistance *zu verringern. Dadurch wird die Distanz kürzer, in welcher noch Schatten gerenderd werden, aber die Schatten in der Nähe sehen besser aus. Versuch vielleicht mal einen Wert so um _6000_. Den Wert von _*iShadowMapResolution *_kannst du hochschrauben, _8192 _oder _16384_


----------



## Todesstahl (19. April 2016)

Mit 16384 ist die FPS gleich im Keller, aber mit 8192 ist es nun etwas besser, den Schatten, der auf einen Charakter geworfen wird, kann man nicht irgendwie noch verbessern?


----------



## Konstantin1995 (19. April 2016)

Was genau meinst du? Mach am besten nochmal 'nen Screenshot.


----------



## Todesstahl (21. April 2016)

Ich war natürlich so dämlich, und habe die Hauptdateien von ENB nicht heruntergeladen.
Aber jetzt gibt es eine Lösung, wenn man die Einstellungen so setzt:
[SHADOW]
IgnoreWeatherSystem=false
ShadowCastersFix=false
UseBilateralShadowFilter=true
ShadowQualityFix=true
DetailedShadowQuality=2
ShadowFilterQuality=2
ShadowBlurRange=4.0
ShadowBlurRangeInterior=2.0
entscheidend ist die BlurRange
Ohne ENB: Bild ScreenShot3.jpg (ID: 24550 anzeigen - MinPic.de - Bilder hochladen 
Mit ENB und Einstellungen: Bild enb 2016_04_21 18_01_55_69.jpg (ID: 245507) anzeigen - MinPic.de - Bilder hochladen


----------

